# How to Download the Mortal Kombat announcer voice to use it as text to sound?



## ElementalYveltalRuler (Nov 22, 2013)

I was questioning how to get the Mortal Kombat 4 announcer voice to use it as text to sound, I would like to hear my favorite characters's name with text to sound.


----------



## Etkar.H (Nov 22, 2013)

They were recorded by a voice actor...


----------



## Another World (Nov 22, 2013)

text to sound? you want a program that will say what you type in the mortal kombat voice? i'm pretty sure you would need to develope that yourself. 

-another world


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2013)

You might have a fundamental misunderstanding about how this works.


----------

